# Anemia from drinking goats milk?



## muddymomma (Oct 19, 2012)

We just got out of my sons 1yr checkup & found out he's anemic. The doc said they see it sometimes in kids who drink goats milk & they're running moore tests.We switched him to goat milk when he turned one (he's 13 mos now), he was on formula previously. anybody ever hear of this? I've always heard goats milk was better than cow...
'


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! I am interested in the answer too...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. Doctors don't like you doing anything out of the "norm". I don't trust the "reports" that come out. But you should probably follow whatever the doctor wants you to do so there is no trouble with your insurance or anything.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It is better but, it lacks Folic Acid that growing children need. My grandson's doctor gave us a natural Folic Acid supplement for him. When my children were little, I added lentils to everything to make up for it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Although fresh goats milk is better for us, easier to digest, no added hormones or antibiotics, no milk is a whole food...maybe talking to your dr about adding iron rich foods to his diet. ..im sure they can help with a balance diet to improve his anemia

Best wishes


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

That really sounds improbable to me, anemia from goat's milk! Goat's milk doesn't _give_ anemia; anemia is a low number of red blood cells, whether by decreased production, increased destruction, blood loss, or apparently fluid overload. So unless parents are drowning the child in goat milk, causing fluid overload, I think that doctor should be looking elsewhere for a cause. My two cents, but I'd bet the rent it's not the goat's milk!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Remember, not all anemia is from Iron...Folic Acid deficiency also causes anemia, low red cell count, and if left untreated can cause infertility and heart disease.


----------



## muddymomma (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Our doc just said it could be a cause because of the lack of folic acid which I had no idea about. She's running more tests so there could very well be another cause. She knows how I am (very little processed foods & sugar, natural/organic, avoid antibiotics etc) and has never given me a hard time. We eat a very good diet, he does love his milk, but I don't drown him in it lol. I was just very surprised to hear this. I should know more tomorrow.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Since it sounds like you are into good food, natural health, etc., maybe you'd find this helpful:

This is an exerpt from *Herbal Home Health Care* by Dr. John Christopher, M.H.

*ANEMIA:*

*Definition:*

Anemia is a deficiency in the number of red blood cells, hemoglobin
or both.

*Symptoms:*

The condition is marked by varying degrees of pallor and palpitation.

*Causes:*

When we have a good bloodstream we have a good, healthy life.
It would be wise to take time to learn the principles of building good
blood in the body. One of our teachers, Dr. Edward E. Shook at the
Los Angeles Herbal Institute, gives a fine explanation of the cause
of anemia as follows:

Carbon dioxide and other waste gases are reabsorbed into
the life-giving oxygen. Everyone knows that two atoms of
oxygen unite with one atom of carbon to form dioxide. But
when there is insufficient oxygen, only one atom unites with
carbon, to produce carbon-monoxide, and that is where most
of our trouble begins-anemia, low blood pressure, or where
there is an abundance of calcium, high blood pressure; because
calcium thickens the blood. It requires a great deal
more pressure to pump thick blood than it does to pump thin
blood; and please make special note, that all this is brought
about because there is not sufficient iron in the blood, to carry
enough oxygen to the cells, to enable them to breathe, and
throw off their waste products. New cells are not produced
fast enough to replace the decaying and dead ones. Pus is
formed only when cells decay. Therefore, it requires no great
stretch of the imagination to see how vitally necessary it is
to have enough iron in the blood stream to convey sufficient
oxygen to all parts.

*REMEDIES:*

Nearly every food we eat, or a large percentage of it, contains
iron and oxygen. Wheat and most of the grains and cereals (in
their whole state) contain iron in the form of iron phosphate,
as do many vegetables, such as:


Beets
Turnips
Tomatoes
Spinach,
Lettuce
Cabbage
Celery
Carrots
Squash
Parsley
Mustard greens
Dandelion leaves
Watercress

Our principal source of organic iron and oxygen is the fruit.


The Apple is loaded with these two elements, particularly the wine sap.
All Berries
Plums
Prunes
Grapes
Raisins
Dates
Figs
Cherries

These contain organic iron in abundance.

Citrus fruits are principally composed of citric acid, which is one third oxygen.


Oranges
Lemons
Limes

*HERBAL AIDS:*

*BARBERRY BARK TEA:*

Here is an excellent herbal tea for delicate and weak children with
pale and sallow skin, anemia, and general malnutrition:

Combine:

*Four ounces of Barberry Bark*
*Three pints of Distilled Water *


Put the bark into the water and let it stand one hour.
Simmer slowly until the water barely covers the herb.
Strain through a cloth and set this liquid aside.
Return the herb to the saucepan and cover with one quart of water.
Simmer again for 15 to 20 minutes.
Strain and add the two liquids together.
Put into a clean saucepan and slowly reduce by simmering to one pint.
Take from the heat and add eight fluid ounces of vegetable glycerine.
Cool and bottle.

Dose:

One teaspoon to a tablespoon three times a day.
Children: ½ to one teaspoon in honey water three times a day until the bowels are acting freely, then reduce the dose.

*COMFREY:*

Another great aid in anemia is comfrey. This herb can be used
in the form of comfrey tea or capsules, in salads and in comfrey
green drink.

Make the green drink by blending into apple juice (or
some pleasant-tasting vegetable juice, such as fresh carrot).

You may use:


Comfrey,
Marshmallow root
Parsley
Spinach
Greens

Sweeten with honey and use a cup morning and night (½ cup for children).

Each mouthful of the juice should be "chewed" thoroughly (swished in the
mouth) and mixed well with saliva before swallowing.

The abudane use of *Grapes, Grape juice, Raisins* are excellent in rebuilding an iron-deficient bloodstream.

*Apricots* also appear to be specific for anemia.

*ANEMIA TONIC:*

Another of our fine tonics follows:

2 ounces yellow dock root powder
4 ounces sarsaparilla root powder
2 ounces comfrey root powder
½ ounce sassafras bark powder


Simmer the above ingredients in two quarts of wateR.
Reduce to one quart.
Strain.
Dissolve sufficient honey to make into a syrup.
Allow to cool.
Bottle and keep in a cool place.

Dose: Two teaspoons to one tablespoon after each meal.

These are wonderful aids and suggestions to rebuild the blood
stream to perfection,.

Be sure to always go back to the cause and keep the bowels clean.

*Other Treatments:*

Whenever the child or adult has anemia, which is a deficiency of
blood in quantity as well as quality, the overall treatment should be:


Sunshine
Fresh Air
Deep Breathing
Well-balanced diet including a healthy quantity of fresh, green vegetables
Daily use of good tonic herbal supplements such *Vitalerbs* and *Jurrasic Green*
In pernicious anemia, we should also take the* Immucalm Formula*.
Found here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/152871881437232/doc/406772479380503/


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I'll be! Checked out "folic acid and anemia", and I guess I'd be losing the rent. Muddymomma, I did not for a minute think that you'd be "drowning" your child in milk, which is why I phrased it that way! Here's hoping for a workable solution.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Well, I'll be! Checked out "folic acid and anemia", and I guess I'd be losing the rent.


lol...I just Love it when we learn something new


----------



## muddymomma (Oct 19, 2012)

Well good news, his blood work came back completely normal! I'm still going to make sure we all get plenty of other foods with folic acid. Thanks all!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great news!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Great, that's good news.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I raised all 4 of my sons on raw goat milk and never had an anemic kid. They ate a balanced diet. I live on dairy products, as in probably 80 % of my diet is goat milk products, have been for years and years. Not anemic and I have a very poor diet. However, I am well past the growing stage.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, lottsagoats--I'm wondering if perhaps goats milk is more of an issue with infants who are not yet on solid diets? I've never had children, and don't know at what age they start getting non-milk foods introduced to the diet. Surely if one has folic acid available from other sources, goat milk has got to be one of the healthiest choices going! This thread was sure a big surprise to me.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate to say this, but has he been checked for parasites?

Folate is a better form - the more natural form - than folic acid.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the biggest difference is in lifestyle. Our homesteading kids are eating naturally balanced diets and "grazing" while they are helping to weed the garden. They can't walk by the berries without tasting a few. Most of them have even tried eating grass, dirt, and bugs. 
They grow healthy, strong immune systems. They grow strong healthy muscles, and over time, their diet is varied and contains everything they need.

This is much different from the McDonalds hamburger kids that city doctors see...

Later today, I will try to look u the statistics on this deficiency. It could be one of those things everyone's heard about but, no ones actually seen.


----------



## muddymomma (Oct 19, 2012)

my understanding is that the main problem is when goats milk is substituted for formula in young babies. there's nothing else going in that can sub for the folic acid. I was never able to nurse any of my children, not for lack of trying. I was really tempted to not use the commercial formula this time around but I was worried his health would suffer for it. luckily his tests all came back normal. the doc said it happens on occasion, just a bad sample at the doctors office. I was worried it was a sign of something serious as we are not 'mc donalds people'. he eats a varied diet and is the picture of health. though the little stinker refuses to talk! i'm not a clean freak, don't mind the kids getting dirty. I can't imagine that fresh raw goats milk would be worse for someone than that gross store bought stuff we used to drink. my kids won't even drink milk at their friends house or school anymore lol. I think the problem of anemia would come from a child drinking goats milk and having a very limited diet. I won't allow my kids to be picky. they try but it's not happening at my house!


----------

